# Ozzy's 2litre bottle grow



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm playing again. This time I'm using 2liter pop bottle 
1: Cut the top off at the top of label. 
2:turn up side down and put in the bottom of bottle
3: cut cut/drill hole 3inches from bottom
4:slide straw down side between top and bottom
5:Fill up with soil enough to bed clone in
6:using the straw fill space in bottom with water

Lighting for grow CFL's 10-26 watt 1700 lumen
Area for grow in Veg 4.5 ft2
lumen per square foot 3778
Constant air flow
Soil used Permier Pro-Mix
Nutes used HydroFarms Grow
Asprin used for PH Down
Tetra chlorine remover
Superthrive for rooting at Transplant into bottles


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

ive used em before but i put perlite in the bottom and drilled holes to drain.

i just vegged a few in bottles, what are ya goona flower in?

watch out for light getting to the roots.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:watchplant:



is this  like  a  hebpy  style  ?   very  interesting..you  must  drink  a lot  of  soda..:rofl:

I  didnt  see  where  you  keep  the  soil  from  becoming  mud  in  the  bottom  of bottle?   there  no  lid  ont  the  top  ya  flipped..


whats  the  straw  for..and  does  it  not  smash  with soil?
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been saving 2 litre bottles for 6 months to try this idea with.

When you put the top in, you push it to the bottom, Very little soil gets into the water holding area. The straw does not get mashed and is use to put water in the bottom. I do not water from the top.

I plan on having 40 plants in a 18" x 48" area


----------



## Reppin857 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool idea, I'm excited to see how it turns out!
Good luck with ur grow! eace:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2009)

:bong2::ciao::bong2::watchplant::ciao:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao: :watchplant:    PC :cool2:  on the DaBudda


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Nov 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm playing again. This time I'm using 2liter pop bottle
> 1: Cut the top off at the top of label.
> 2:turn up side down and put in the bottom of bottle
> 3: cut cut/drill hole 3inches from bottom
> ...


 looking good ozzy wise choice of container save real big keep up the good work


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 5 in flowering that I did flush when I change to flowering the week before flushing. The next grow I plan to use A "subcool" like soil and just use ph'd plain water, and folier feed if any defishency(SP?) happen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:48:    Mojo  for  the  Grow  :lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks 4u


----------



## epicwintime (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the 2 liter bottle style.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2009)

Throwin the MOJO at ya Ozzy....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats cool stuff Oz...I've never seen one like that before.  I used to use 2 liter bottles for clones to run outdoors, because of the tall shape for a big tap root, but never seen it self watering like that, I'll be watching this cool contraption!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't understand the point.  

You still have to water periodically - it is not really self-watering.

I reckon the same results can be achieved simply by watering a plant and let the water fill the big water at bottom.  i.e. = water reservoir for "self"-watering.  Then every few days water the plant.

I water every 2-4 days.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 21, 2009)

The water isn't evenly distributed vertically, right? Are the majority of roots in the bottom half? I don't know anything about root structure. You periodically have to moisten the top layer, true? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2009)

The water is drawn up as the plant needs it. The roots are in all areas of the soil. No you do not hsve to moisten the top layer of soil. I have been letting the soil dry out before add more water. In the plants that are in the flowering room I has not been letting the soil dry out and am having to water every other day right now. I will post pic of them(in flowering room) later today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

okay  ozzy...I  was  up  late last  thinking  of  this  thread and  how  ya  said  you  pour  water  threw that straw....so  after  midnight  I  stuck  a  McDs  drink  straw  in  dirt  and  tried  pouring  water  down it....I  Lost:rofl:   so  tell  me how  ya  pour  water  down  it?  Thanks....



:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2009)

The straw goes into the bottom area. If you look closely at pic#3, you can see the straw in place between the bottle and the top I have slide into it. If you look at the old MotherEarth Boxes they have a bottom plate that sets 3 inches off the bottom, with a tube in 1 corner for pouring the water in. The straw does the same thing it also lets air circulate a little around the roots.
The bottom of the straw is in the water resivor not the soil


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

do  you  blow  in the  straw  for  a  bubble  effect as  well?  this  may  help..and  if ya  do  we  would  like  pics..:rofl:


thanks  *ozzy   *couldnt  help  me self 

:48:   Gonna  be  picking  on ya  as  we  watch  ya  do  a  GREAT  job  onc again:watchplant:


okay   TMT  :bong::bong::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a couple new pics. Ladies are grow at a real good rate should have started measuring at begining when I transplanted to 2 litres. You can see the roots growing in the water holding area of the bottles in pic #1&2, by packing 30 2litre bottles in a 18"x36" area it seems there is not enough light getting the the root zone to do any damage to them. Pics 3&4 are of the canopy, you can see some of ther plants have nutes burns from DA here giving the wrongstrength nutes to the plants. Pics 5&6 are a Purplefrosting clone in the group and a Misty x Blue Moonshine clone.

TMT BUI time :bong:bong::bong::bong:

:48:eace:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking Good BUD!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

hay mate they look as if there coming along nicely!!! well in!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:

:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## lightenup (Dec 31, 2009)

:hubba: What a fine way to take a break (just giggle).
~Lighenup



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats awesome ozzie  Hope to see how they finish up. Keep er' green and safe


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2009)

just a little somethin to hold you over? LoL...nice one Oz...


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 8, 2010)

Ozzie, awesome lookin little project man, now quit holdin out on the new budporn and give us an update, I'm intruiged!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

As of yesterday the 9th of Jan this grow is over due to thieves breaking in my apt and taking all of these plant that were in the 4th week of flowering. They did not touch anything but plants that were flowering. They just opened the veg room, it did not look like they touched anything.I Have moved all lights fan grow boxes etc. etc. back to the farm. I even took all wiring and breakers out of the apt and cleaned so as you can not tell there was a grow op going on there. 

 As soon as I get the clones taken and rooted I will start this project again.

First time I have ever been glad to grow my mother plants away from my veg and flowering rooms


----------



## Jericho (Jan 9, 2010)

Dude thats bad news, althou better thieves that police i guess. Bottles look like a good idea, cant wait to see attempt 2.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG  sorry ozzy i was broken into makes you feel weird knowing some stranger ***$%%^^ was in  you stuff,,,  so I went to local police and got a fid and handgun permit....  common punks make my day..


----------



## CrypnoticKronic (Jan 9, 2010)

=o!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

That sucks Ozzy!!! Sorry to hear that man! Good job on the move...I hate thieves, the worst thing is that it is probably someone you know!  My house was broken in to a couple of yrs ago, it turned out to be a neighbor.  Luckily I wasn't growing indoors at the time and was able to call the police.  I ended up loosing a couple of guns and an indian artifact collection that was my grandpa's...2 3'x3' frames of flint points, banner stones etc...not replaceable.  If he thinks the 5 yrs he's doing in prison is bad...he better be watching his back when he gets out!

I hope you find the culprit!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

I kinda don't want to find out the backhoe has a hydrolic(?) leak right now


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss ozzy.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2010)

may the plants mold, and rot , and when they try to smoke them, thier scrotes shrivel up and fall off and they die a horrible, agonizing, slow death...

may they die a horrible, agonizing death, and the devil know thier coming 10 minutes before he takes them off to never never land with mj as thier play toy...

may they not see for a hundred and one years after thier paltry decline from the face of this earth...

and may they watch out for the mudders on Oz's tires on the 4-Wheel-Drive as he's pouring it on them coming up the sidewalk...what cha gonna do when the Oz comes for you???...

sorry bro...i know your loss!!!...


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for your loss there bro

but things have a way of workin out.
Seems that, your secret got out.  

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 11, 2010)

Complete bummer man, wish I could smoke ya down till you're too high to even remember that you grow...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about both thefts.  I am also praying that neither of you get a chance at vengeance -- not because they don't deserve it or that you don't have every right to be hurt and angry -- but because both of you desrve better than the trouble that usually follows vengeance in this day and age.

Great smoking, and please remember things are NOT worth your freedom.


----------



## Tact (Jan 11, 2010)

***! Do you have any idea who it could be? Make a list of all people you suspect, bastards. Anti-green mojo for them.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 11, 2010)

Shocking. I'd be so pissed I'd have to spit.
My first thought was the maintenance man. But that's because the one time I was robbed it was the maint. man and he stoled my weed.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 11, 2010)

I work very hard in a very dangerious industry my time an energyare worth a lot....  stealing  either is something that i can not stand.. burns my arse......


----------



## IRISH (Jan 18, 2010)

did you find out which one it was bro? i hate that feeling of ' i'm sure i know, but can't prove it', feeling...i know...i got ripped this summer real bad...everything... took a little work, but we caught 'em...(and no, i did not do 'em any harm)...Karma did... ...

did you get the next kicked off yet oz? have'nt been around much...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

I did not know the boy. but he is setting in jail right now for 4 other places he broke into, just glad I moved and cleaned everthing. His next stop is the big house, and a couple old friends can't hardly wait for him to show up.

If you ever get your grow stolen CLEAN everything up and out. they get caught,      and they will try to snitch on you to get themself, out of trouble.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 18, 2010)

You know it man!  Glad they caught em though!


----------

